# Extreme RVs, New Shows on Travel Channel this Sunday



## extremervs (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi,
Hope you tune in and enjoy!
Cynthia

EXTREME RVâ€™S
NEW THREE-EPISODE SPECIAL: Sunday, November 11 at 9:00 p.m. ET/PT
In the first all-new episode (airing at 9:00 p.m. ET/PT), the Hemphill Brothers, who have been building custom coaches for decades, are creating a one-of-a-kind mobile mansion for country sensation The Band Perry â€“ complete with a rolling mobile studio!  Also, Jay Leno's Big Dog Garage foreman, Bernard Juchli, has spent the past 18 years restoring his 1961 Flxible bus and we're there to see him put on the finishing touches.  Then we pop over to the crew at Timeless Travel Trailers, who are known to the world for their amazing restorations of vintage Airstream trailers.  In the second premiere (airing at 10:00 p.m. ET/PT), we are in Miami, Oklahoma, where Newell Coaches will build a fully-customized, seven-figure palace on wheels. Then in Bend, Oregon, vintage trailer experts at Flyte Camp restore a Spartan Manor complete with modern-day amenities. And at Rexhall, founder Bill Rex has created unique full-body slide-outs.  In the third new episode (airing at 11:00 p.m. ET/PT), we are in Middlebury, Indiana, where ShowHauler creates a bus for a drag racer's family and a crew of nine. Then Bespoke Coachworks customizes a Sprinter with luxury and technology for hip-hop star Birdman. And after losing their vintage Wayzalot in an accident, Terry and Hardy Evans bring it back better than ever.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 6, 2012)

looking forward to watching the shows. I always like watching what others has done to RVs


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Nov 10, 2012)

Makes me wish I had that channel.  Can I watch it online?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 11, 2012)

My Direct TV Channel is 277


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 12, 2012)

well I did  set up and watched the show. I was disappointed in it. The Band Perry Prevost was OK, but I was looking for something most people could afford. I am not into remod old air streams. So I would rate this show a dud. I know some will disagree and that OK that what I love about this country, we can dis agree and still be friends.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 12, 2012)

Hollis, that is what makes me mad about all these shows, they dont show what the average person can purchase.  Yes it is fun to see what they can do, but would be nice to be more realistic.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

well i know what i am about to say will come across bad ,, but who cares ,, i enjoyed the show ,, it makes me want to trade up even more ,, IMO if u have the money ,, spend it on the rv u want ,, and let all the others druel when u roll into a CG 
And there is nothing wrong IMO of restoring any old rv ,, i have custom built a couple of old grayhound busses ,, and have even redone some old vintage (1960) trailers ,, but they were all built with todays toys ,, one even more then what they offer now ,, i like the vintage stuff ,, i would love to restore an old bus ,, and that is not out of my thinking ,, u can pick them up cheap ,, and who cares if u throw 30 or 40 k into them ,, they will be one of a kind and u are still only out the price of the bus and the remodel ,, and to me that is well worth it.
I had Tiffin install 2 extra air tanks on my new MH ,, and connect them to the service port ,, that way i have air for just my impact wrench or whatever ,, and don;t use the main air supply ,, and since they build their own chassis ,, it was no prob for them to do this ,, infact the stuff that i had taken off of it ,, paid for the extra air tanks ,, now all i gotta do is buy a really good inpact gun ,, which i have found ,, snapon has a 1,500 k impact that works off less then 80 psi pressure ,, i have one on order now ,, cause i know  those big 22.5 wheels on this bus are gonna be torqued tight and if i do have a flat i need all i can do to get the lugs off ,, but i want to be prepared incase


----------



## akjimny (Nov 13, 2012)

Well guys - it was called Extreme RV's - not Average Joe RV's.  I know I'll never be able to afford anything even close to those, but it was fun seeing what all goes into bullding one.  Or rebuilding an old one.  Those were pretty neat.  Shoulda bought more lottery tickets when i was down in Florida.  Oh well........


----------



## JCZ (Nov 13, 2012)

akjimny;81913 said:
			
		

> Well guys - it was called Extreme RV's - not Average Joe RV's.  I know I'll never be able to afford anything even close to those, but it was fun seeing what all goes into bullding one.  Or rebuilding an old one.  Those were pretty neat.  Shoulda bought more lottery tickets when i was down in Florida.  Oh well........



I have to agree.  I could only afford one of those in my winning the lottery dreams.....but it was still interesting to watch....see how the other half lives.  I'm happy for them that somebody could afford them.  I know my little 27' 5th wheel is more than many others could afford so it's all relevant to the person viewing.

Modding the old airstreams was interesting as well, but not for me.  I want to be able to stand up once I get in side and to not have to sit down just to let somebody pass.

But all in all, they were interesting.  Recorded and watched all three episodes of Extreme RV last night.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 13, 2012)

I understand what the show was...and it was nicely done.  What I was trying to say is they NEVER will do a show for the average purchaser...   If that were done, a lot of folks would say "WE can do that"!!  It would help the industry as a whole and sell more Campers


----------



## LEN (Nov 13, 2012)

The impression I got was"here's big bucks so it's cool"    "NOT"    A couple of the examples were so over priced on what they quoted. And the total cost was well too over the top of what one can purchase without going through the labor yourself. It was as bad as the storage war shows well here's an item"like what I have in the garage" thats worth $500 and you know you can't get a C note for it. Just another reality show that pure poooooh and thats not the bear.  JMO



LEN


----------



## akjimny (Nov 14, 2012)

Long ago and far away I saw a RV show that was more like what Ken mentioned.  It started out at (if I remember correctly) "This is what you can buy for $10,000" and showed a pop-up camper and something else, and then went up incrementally from there, until they got into the real spendy Class A's.  Sorry I don't remember more, but it was either on the Discovery channel or HGTV.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 14, 2012)

Jim,
That I would like to see!  The gripe I have it they ONLY show the expensive stuff...if they would mix in the more common units or build up to the ridiculous that would be, in my opinion, a better show.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 14, 2012)

I agree Ken.  I get tired of seeing how the rich and famous live LOL


----------



## Boyde31 (Nov 19, 2012)

I really wish I could afford to do some of the things they do to their RVs's. Could you imagine having some of those on your RV? I was in heaven dreaming about that show.


----------

